# home made attachment



## chickenman (Jun 13, 2004)

I made this to soften the surface of my track used to train race horses.

In use a drag is is connected to the two attachment rings in the center to smoth the track surface after the scarafiers have loosened the dirt


----------



## chickenman (Jun 13, 2004)

*sorry the pic didnt attach*

here it is


----------



## chickenman (Jun 13, 2004)

*a scratch harrow*

a scratch harrow connected with 2 lengths of chain

I use this rig to loosen the surface to 4" in depth

Its capable of 12" depth

the soil on my track has a high clay content and becomes rather hard if not regularly worked


----------



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

That's a pretty nice bit o' fabricating!


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Looks like a pretty capable “Soil-Breaker-Upper” to me.
Nice Job.:thumbsup:


----------



## bjepple (Oct 23, 2004)

That “Soil-Breaker-Upper” looks like the way to loosen dirt. I would assume those are shanks out of a box scraper. Where did you get those? Do I have to go to an implement dealer or do they have them somewhere like Rural King or TSC?

Side question, I noticed in the pic you have the fold down ROPS. It probably is farther away than it looks but have you (or anyone else for that matter) ever had a problem with the top link hitting when you raise the 3PT? My old 770 doesn't have that option, but thought I was curious.


----------



## chickenman (Jun 13, 2004)

the scarifier shanks are from john deere and have replaceable tips
the frame is welded box tubing 
and no problem withe the rops folded
this pic shows it in greater detail
the welding isnt purty but it holds


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Nice bit of engineering there chickenman:thumbsup:


----------

